# James Beard Foundation Scholarships



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Did anyone else apply for the J. Beard scholarships and have you heard back on whether you had been awarded one? Since applying I have moved twice but kept the Foundation up to date with my address but I still haven't heard anything. In the past 2 weeks I have called them twice and emailed once with no replies. Last year I heard back (that I had not been awarded one) in June. Thanks

logan


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I applied but have not heard bach either..
Danielle


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

I got an email late last week saying they were just now sending out the results of the scholarship awards.


----------

